# hanging curtains and cyc on a truss



## pmolsonmus (Nov 7, 2011)

Hi CB,

Looking to add backstage curtains to a newly renovated Black Box. in planning for multiple uses in the future, I'd like to be able to run black masking curtains as well as a cyc in the future. We currently don't have any track rails. So my question is what are the options I should consider to accomplish this? Ideally I'd like to be able to expose the entire cyc, or just the center or alternate black and portions of the cyc visible between the 4 sections of blacks. Currently we tie to the truss.

My box trusses are 30' on one wall and 40' on the other. My hope would be to buy one set of curtains, one cyc and rails to accomplish this in either configuration. I have 2 - 1500 lb chain hoists on the trusses, so weight shouldn't be any problem. The pick points are rated higher than the motors.

Is there a double rail that I can attach to the truss? e.g put the blacks on one rail, the cyc on the other. How should the rail be attached to the truss? Is it necessary to put rails on both trusses or can they be moves easily from truss to truss? If so how?

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## MPowers (Nov 7, 2011)

You say you don't have track but that is exactly what you need. You need some walk-a-long track for both cyc and blacks. Put the cyc on a track, pull the bottom pipe to store and if possible have a dust bag to bundle the cyc in the storage position. questions on how to do it???? contact me PM, be happy to help.


----------



## Footer (Nov 7, 2011)

Any rigging company can knock this out for you and make it easy to move if you want. A bit of track and some half couplers will do it. Michael could get this done for you or any of the Chicago based houses.


----------



## tprewitt (Nov 8, 2011)

H&H, ADC, & Hall Stage all make brackets to mount 2 or more parallel tracks, 6", 8", 12"...o.c. The tracks can even be curved. This is common in TV studios where you can have multiple tracks running around the perimeter of the room for a cyc, green screen, blacks, etc.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks,

I realized we would need track, (I used the term rails - incorrectly) just not familiar with the double version and how that would attached to the truss in a way that would be flexible so I wouldn't have to buy 2 sets of track (one for each truss) and still be safe.


----------



## tprewitt (Nov 8, 2011)

The brackets just keep the tracks parallel and tied together as a set. Some of them allow for a common hang point so you could hang both tracks off one cord of the truss. 
I couldn't find a picture of one, but here is an overlap clamp set for Hall Stage T60. They are essentially the same thing with the addition of a place to attach a piece of hardware to clamp the assembly to your truss. 



If it's still not clicking, let me know and I'll see if I can find a cut sheet or something.


----------



## pmolsonmus (Nov 8, 2011)

Thanks,

That makes sense. I just haven't seen what you're describing and couldn't find a picture either.

Phil


----------

